# more chickens



## pedro29769 (May 30, 2013)

gonna get another 6 chickens next week already got 6 but only 4 laying


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

Four out of six laying is not bad!


----------



## pedro29769 (May 30, 2013)

i was getting 5 out ov 6 but that 1 stopped and the six 1 was laying soft eggs but she stopped laying 2


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Are you providing shells (oyster shells or their own)? Sometimes this happens with hens.


----------



## pedro29769 (May 30, 2013)

all hens laying now


----------

